# Pet Mountain free ship orders over $25



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

i love that site, always the cheapest aquarium equipment.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I go to them or fostersmith for things and usually buy enough for free shipping, that's all I have to say.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with everyone above. But this limited time free shipping on orders over $25 (instead of higher amount) is a good deal if you don't spend (or don't want to spend) enough to get it otherwise.


----------



## gkkau25 (Jan 23, 2013)

*great prices*



sowNreap said:


> Pet Mountain is doing another free shipping coupon for orders over $25 ... coupon code: GIFT25 -- noted on the website also.
> 
> Ordered recently from them also,had great deals and shipping was free with a $75 purchase or more.:biggrin:


----------

